# Xenon Angeleyes Retrofit - LWR does not respond message?



## chadcham (Sep 3, 2004)

I just completed my Xenon retrofit on my 1997 528i today, and got them recoded at the dealer. However, during the coding, the DIS unit at the dealer displayed the message 'LWR does not respond!' and in the pictogram (I have the low OBC right now) both headlights are lit up. The lights function perfectly though (both the angel eyes, high beams, parking lights, and fogs).

After some searching, I found out that LWR means '510 HEADLIGHT AIM CONTROL'. The xenon lights came out of a 2001 525i.

Does anyone know what this message means and how to make it go away? Is this the same as the 'CHECK LOWBEAM LIGHTS' message most people see with the High OBC? If so, I am guessing the Xenon Retro-Fit Resistor Packs would do the trick.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

chadcham said:


> I just completed my Xenon retrofit on my 1997 528i today, and got them recoded at the dealer. However, during the coding, the DIS unit at the dealer displayed the message 'LWR does not respond!' and in the pictogram (I have the low OBC right now) both headlights are lit up. The lights function perfectly though (both the angel eyes, high beams, parking lights, and fogs).
> 
> After some searching, I found out that LWR means '510 HEADLIGHT AIM CONTROL'. The xenon lights came out of a 2001 525i.
> 
> ...


LWR (Leuchtweitenregulierung) is the mechanism for adjusting the lowbeams on the vertical axis, which is done automatically on xenon-equipped cars. It is required by law in many places. Few people who add xenon lights bother to install it due to the inconvenience.

There are two versions of the automatic LWR on the E39:
1) Cars from the factory have an electronic control module that handles the beam adjustment. Inputs come from the vehicle speed signal, braking signal, and two level sensors mounted on the front and rear axles that provide the ride height data. All of these inputs are used and computed with preset parameters to determine how and when to adjust the beams.

2) Retrofit kits (from BMW, Hella, and others) for auto LWR do without the control module and do not have the same advanced operation. In this case, there is only one suspension sensor, which is mounted on the rear axle. It is cheaper to install, but involves much the same work.

SA510 is the option code for LWR, but it is the manual version. It is only available on halogen-equipped cars in other markets. In this case, the beam throw is adjusted manually using a potentiometer next to the foglight switch. You could add this system to your xenon lights, but you would still have the lowbeam error.

In order to use any of the above, you will need the light regulator wiring to operate the actuators in your headlights. Did you see the plug toward the bottom of each headlight assembly that had no connector to plug into it? That's what those are for. It's a very tedious wiring job, but a few have done it.

When you tried to code the car, it did not see any of the LWR hardware present, so that's why the coding didn't go through. You'll need resistor packs to extinguish the lowbeam warnings, or you can install one of the auto LWR systems.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

chadcham said:


> during the coding


Chadcham,

What kind of coding did the dealer do for you?

-Mark


----------



## chadcham (Sep 3, 2004)

Tyrone - you truly are the guru of bimmers, thanks again for providing so much detail. I have a couple of clarification questions: 1) I am assuming that if I add the resistor packs, that I will still have the LWR error? 2) If yes to 1, then can you clarify what I need to do to get the LWR message to go away?

You are already aware, but I will retrofitting my car with a High OBC (and cluster) in a couple of weeks thanks to your help providing the instructions. Will I still see the LWR error then since the High Cluster does not have a pictogram? Right now the only thing I see is both of my headlights light up on the pictogram on my low OBC cluster. I have not heard anyone getting this message on their High OBC, so I figured it was worth asking.

One really weird thing, is that up until I drove to the dealership my car has always locked the doors as I started driving forward (which is probably true for all E39's), however after the coding today, the car no longer locks the doors when I drive forward? Kinda weird. I talked to my friend who coded it for me, and he said I will have to bring it back in so they can reset the 'AutoLock' through the computer. Last thing worth noting, is that I washed my car on the way home, and one of the Xenon headlights got condensation inside the lens  so I am going to have to figure out how the moisture got into that lens.


MarkSteven - You might already be aware, but when you add Xenon headlights to a BMW that only had halogens before, you have to get it coded by the dealer so the car knows Xenons are now there. I am not sure what would happen if you did not get the car coded, I just knew I did not want to find out.

Tyrone - You will have to let me know what chain resturant in town you like so I can send you a gift certificate for being so helpful! 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

Tyrone, you certainly seem to know the headlight system. I was wondering if I replace my xenon's with the newer style from Hella with angel eyes, will I have any issues like the ones in this discussion or is it a plug and play situation.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Chad, anytime. You're right about the LWR error. If you add the resistor packs, only the headlight warnings would go away. I'm assuming the LWR error message was displayed during the coding procedure on the diagnostic computer, since that's not something the cluster is supposed to show.

If you were to install the LWR control module, the two sensors, all the wiring, and then recode the car for xenon headlights, you wouldn't get an LWR error during coding and you would not get a check lowbeam message afterward (or pictogram in your case). Resistor packs would not be required either. You would have a setup exactly like a car with xenon lights out of the factory (Option #1 in the last post).

I failed to mention that the simpler, single-sensor LWR retrofit (Option #2 in last post) does not require coding. Because of this, the car remains programmed for halogen lights and requires the resistor packs. Believe it or not, BMW has their own resistor packs for this retrofit. I was shocked to learn this, because normally their retrofit kits are designed to mimic the factory-installed option exactly. For the other cars, that's how it is. I can't figure out why the E39 has a watered down kit.

Once the high cluster goes in, you'll get the "CHECK LOWBEAM" message (instead of the pictogram), but that's only if you don't use the resistor packs. There is no LWR error since that's just a one-time thing during coding when you try to code without the necessary hardware present.

My suggestion is to just run the lights with resistor packs and be free of any error messages. Adding LWR is a pain, but I'm not one to discourage a retrofit. VietSB will tell you what it's like getting the light regulator wiring harness through the firewall. I have a constant "reminder" of that event residing in my driver's footwell. If I could see or hear this thing I speak of, then it would bother me enough to get out the reciprocating saw and carbide coated blade that would be required to remove it. Don't ask 

One other possibility if you do not want to use resistor packs is to buy a new light control module, but I can't guarantee this one. In my case, the new module was forgiving enough not to display the lowbeam error, even without any resistor packs. That wasn't my purpose for buying the module, but it was definitely a nice side benefit. Though at over $250, it's an expensive gamble. It will also need to be coded at the dealer (LCM coding, not xenon coding). 

I'm not sure why you lost your autolock setting. Must be one of those weird things with these cars that you can't explain. By the way, thanks for the generous offer (how'd you know i like to eat?), but I'll take you up on that if you're in these parts one day  Until then, I'll be happy just knowing that you got everything working.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Cabriolet said:


> Tyrone, you certainly seem to know the headlight system. I was wondering if I replace my xenon's with the newer style from Hella with angel eyes, will I have any issues like the ones in this discussion or is it a plug and play situation.


You'll be okay, but you will still need the little adapter harnesses to power the rings. I think they're supplied with most of the kits.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

chadcham said:


> MarkSteven - You might already be aware, but when you add Xenon headlights to a BMW that only had halogens before, you have to get it coded by the dealer so the car knows Xenons are now there. I am not sure what would happen if you did not get the car coded, I just knew I did not want to find out.


chadcham,

I went from non AE xenons to AE xenons, I guess that's why Bullet said I didn't need new codes... although Crevier said they would update my codes for $200 :rofl: ???

-Mark


----------



## chadcham (Sep 3, 2004)

$200 bucks!???? That is a ripoff. I am very fortunate to have my best friend who works at the dealership (BMW mechanic), so he was able to code it for me over the lunch break.



markseven said:


> chadcham,
> 
> I went from non AE xenons to AE xenons, I guess that's why Bullet said I didn't need new codes... although Crevier said they would update my codes for $200 :rofl: ???
> 
> -Mark


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

chadcham said:


> $200 bucks!???? That is a ripoff. I am very fortunate to have my best friend who works at the dealership (BMW mechanic), so he was able to code it for me over the lunch break.


Yeah, $200. Crevier charges $115/hour for labor, so I'm thinking they were gonna take 1.75 hours or so to update codes that didn't need to be updated. These dealerships get crappy reputations for a reason, huh?

Sounds like your buddy hooked you up pretty good :thumbup:

-Mark


----------



## PUR NRG (Feb 27, 2004)

Tyrone said:


> You'll be okay, but you will still need the little adapter harnesses to power the rings. I think they're supplied with most of the kits.


Actually you need to adapt the adaptors.  I just installed the Hella upgrade last night. They come with two plug converters. They need to be spliced together. Check out bmwtips.com for wiring details.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

PUR NRG said:


> Actually you need to adapt the adaptors.  I just installed the Hella upgrade last night. They come with two plug converters. They need to be spliced together. Check out bmwtips.com for wiring details.


Yeah, and if your upgrading a touring, you're opening a whole other can o' worms.

-Mark


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

markseven said:


> Yeah, and if your upgrading a touring, you're opening a whole other can o' worms.
> 
> -Mark


Can of worm is RIGHT ON, no real solution yet, I ended up doing what most others did: connect the 12V source from the diagnostic plug.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

PUR NRG said:


> Actually you need to adapt the adaptors.  I just installed the Hella upgrade last night. They come with two plug converters. They need to be spliced together. Check out bmwtips.com for wiring details.


Yup, I had to do the same. I just figured most places that sell the kits sold the pre-fab cables. I had to buy mine separately. Now, I can't believe someone took longer than I did to upgrade to the AE lights, especially you! 

By the way, I'd be sending your PDC control module out today had I been able to get my car coded and working yesterday. I was so looking forward to the day, but I think the tech was too busy so I couldn't go in. Hopefully next week!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

TheMatrixz said:


> Can of worm is RIGHT ON, no real solution yet, I ended up doing what most others did: connect the 12V source from the diagnostic plug.


You got it working then, yeah? :smokin: Post a pic!

-Mark


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

markseven said:


> You got it working then, yeah? :smokin: Post a pic!
> 
> -Mark


Will do once I got my car back from the body shop, someone hit me lightly on the rear, so I took the opportunity to have both the rear and front M5 bumpers installed , more than half of that is paid for by the insurance co.

Got a new toy for the wife, a 1999 528IT white, no mods....yet


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

TheMatrixz said:


> Will do once I got my car back from the body shop, someone hit me lightly on the rear, so I took the opportunity to have both the rear and front M5 bumpers installed , more than half of that is paid for by the insurance co.
> 
> Got a new toy for the wife, a 1999 528IT white, no mods....yet


Dude, stylin with the M5 bumpers:thumbup:


----------



## PUR NRG (Feb 27, 2004)

Tyrone said:


> Now, I can't believe someone took longer than I did to upgrade to the AE lights, especially you!


At over $1k new headlights weren't on my priority list--I already had the clear corner upgrade of the non-AE xenons. But a chance encounter with a tire chunk meant I had to either replace a single headlamp or upgrade both.

For that cash a new cat and exhaust would have been better I think.


----------

